# ???MAZURI???



## Kymiie (Nov 9, 2009)

What is mazuri?
Can i feed it to my hermann?
How often do you feed it?
Is it safe?
what is it called in the UK?


Thanks xx

going to post another thread later to tell you what I have been told about tortoise pellets and what i found out so keep an eye out and tell me what you think it will be posted as ''pellets and what I have been told''


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is the Mazuri site. It will give you lots of info on its food. My DT (grass eating torts love it but I use it in conjunction with healthy greens not as the main food. https://www.mazuri.com/indexMazuri.asp
As far as I know it is called the same in the UK.


----------



## nicky-mollie (Nov 10, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> What is mazuri?
> Can i feed it to my hermann?
> How often do you feed it?
> Is it safe?
> ...


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes will let you know honey xx


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 10, 2009)

Mazuri is a brand name owned by PMI Nutrution that they use to label all their "Exotic" pet foods. There's Mazuri Tortoise Food (which is what everyone refers to here,) as well as random stuff like...













As someone stated in another thread, it's meant to be a nutritionally-complete diet for zoos and other places where it would be difficult to provide a complete/varied fresh diet every day.

You can order the tortoise diet from their website, not sure about shipping to the UK

http://shop.mazuri.com/mazuritortoisediet.aspx


----------



## bettinge (Nov 10, 2009)

The Mazuri tortoise pellets are product code 5M21 for the 25lb bag or 5E06 for the 1lb bag!

https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=1&Opening=2


----------



## Laura (Nov 10, 2009)

I get it here.. 20# for about $25. Local feed store that Sell Purina.. do a search and call. See if they can special order for you. Save on Shipping. If not.. then several members here sell it...


----------



## bettinge (Nov 11, 2009)

Laura said:


> I get it here.. 20# for about $25. Local feed store that Sell Purina.. do a search and call. See if they can special order for you. Save on Shipping. If not.. then several members here sell it...



Laura, Mazuri only shows a 1 & 25 pound bag on their web site! What is the product code for the 20 lb bag? That really in not that good of a deal anyway, as you can get the 25lb bag for $28, tax included!


----------



## VICtort (Nov 11, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> What is mazuri?
> Can i feed it to my hermann?
> How often do you feed it?
> Is it safe?
> ...



Mazuri is an extruded pellet tortoise chow created and produced by Purina (famous for dog food) by the Mazuri/Zoo food division. It was originally formulated for Galapagos and large tortoises. I have used it as part of a diverse and Hi Cal and low Ph diet, incuding various annual weeds, home grown greens, cactus etc. It is well received by most of my animals, I have one Leopard who refuses it after several years of offering. I have had good success with it, I have beautiful and smooth hard shelled animals I have raised, and it is convenient when greens are scarce or someone not a tortoise fancier is caring for your animals. It seems well formulated and provides a lot of trace elements etc. Formulated in part with soy bean hulls as I recall. Go to Purina web site and learn more, click on Mazuri and find the tortoise chow.

It is controversial however, and I often get "beat up" for even mentioning it. The literature often makes references to poor quality prepared foods, and opinionated people love to quote it and repeat what they heard or read. Most of them don't personally have a bad experience with Mazuri, they just are scared of prepared foods it would appear. Several other competent breeders I know use it with good success, I really don't know why some folks are so down on it. Prepared foods have improved in recent years, and one must be wary of "painting with broad brush" and condemming them all because of poor formulations in the past that you heard or read about. Keep in mind I use it as part of a diverse diet. I know someone raising some tortoises on it exclusively, and so far, they look fine, but I am not personally an advocate of that. Moderation in all things applies! Some breeders have found it to be very effective in getting hatchlings started.

Mazuri is the Zoo line for Purina. It is economical if you buy it in large bags from a feed & grain store, often you order it weeks in advance. Some capitalists are buying it and repackaging it to resell it at a considerable mark up, in small quantities. Good luck, PM me if you need more, I am weary of being assaulted on these forums over this topic. It has worked well for me and several others, and we all have top notch breeding stock, not sickly rehab/rescue animals, so comparisons and results may vary. My personal experience has been favorable.
Good luck, Vic


----------



## stells (Nov 11, 2009)

You can't get it in the UK... and the UK version Nutrazu has been discontinued... sorry


----------



## -EJ (Nov 13, 2009)

There is an equivalent available in the UK. It is also called Mazuri. It is produced for the zoo community. You do have to hunt for a source but it is repackaged and sold by many shops.

I've been using the stuff for over 10 years now with remarkable results. There are a few posts on Shelled Warriors and CaptiveBred forums which have some photos of my animals raised on the stuff.



stells said:


> You can't get it in the UK... and the UK version Nutrazu has been discontinued... sorry


----------



## stells (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you know of any of the other names it is sold in shops as Ed? all i keep seeing now is Komodo in the shops... no Trex... No pretty pets... its hard work and easier to find weeds to be honest lol

I thought Nutrazu was the nearest match in the UK... or did you tell me porkies when you told me that....


----------



## -EJ (Nov 13, 2009)

If you read my posts I list the foods in a specific order. The UK Mazuri is usually listed third after NutraZu.

You still can't match the nutritional value of the pelleted diet easily using only weeds.

I can't tell you much about the Komodo diet.



stells said:


> Do you know of any of the other names it is sold in shops as Ed? all i keep seeing now is Komodo in the shops... no Trex... No pretty pets... its hard work and easier to find weeds to be honest lol
> 
> I thought Nutrazu was the nearest match in the UK... or did you tell me porkies when you told me that....




If you read my posts I list the foods in a specific order. The UK Mazuri is usually listed third after NutraZu.

You still can't match the nutritional value of the pelleted diet easily using only weeds.

I can't tell you much about the Komodo diet.



stells said:


> Do you know of any of the other names it is sold in shops as Ed? all i keep seeing now is Komodo in the shops... no Trex... No pretty pets... its hard work and easier to find weeds to be honest lol
> 
> I thought Nutrazu was the nearest match in the UK... or did you tell me porkies when you told me that....


----------



## stells (Nov 13, 2009)

I do read the posts you make... but with NutraZu now discontinued... Uk Mazuri hard to get... Trex hard to find... and Pretty pets also hard to find it is getting more and more difficult...

My Testudo's are all doing great on there weed/plant/supermarket food diet now i have researched it and tweeked it... but the stars have pellets once to twice per week... see we can all change you must remember our exchanges on this subject before lol


----------



## -EJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Mazuri (UK), T-rex, Pretty Pets and Monster diet can easily be found on line.

Let me see some photos of yours and mine in 10 years... and we'll compare notes.




stells said:


> I do read the posts you make... but with NutraZu now discontinued... Uk Mazuri hard to get... Trex hard to find... and Pretty pets also hard to find it is getting more and more difficult...
> 
> My Testudo's are all doing great on there weed/plant/supermarket food diet now i have researched it and tweeked it... but the stars have pellets once to twice per week... see we can all change you must remember our exchanges on this subject before lol


----------



## stells (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like a challenge.... i'm guessing you are talking the Stars... can't you show me just one little picture now before i commit 

Yep they can be found online admittedly but i thought we were talking actual walk in shops...


----------

